# Micro hosc build



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all, I started making the micro hosc engine in my class during free time, like during our 15 minute break that we get one time per day. I am building this and a stirling engine at the same time so i am just working on the hosc when i find a spare few minutes. Im thinking of going in on tuesdays and staying from 7:30 am-3:45 when i normally get out of class to get alot more done on the two engines. I ordered some of the really tiny drills that I need for this engine today from tool king.
any way here is what i have this far.
flywheel, .250'' diameter with a whole in the center from a #60 drill 









with air fitting for the engine, i just need a .020'' drill which should be here with in the next 2 weeks




and just to show how tiny these parts are, here is the cylinder back plate to my stirling engine that i am building, the graph paper that it is sitting on has 4 squares to the inch... 




mitch
P.S thanks for the plans Steve!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice start


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Steve  I hope to start the shaft on monday


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 5, 2013)

im thinking that i dont have amount of skill needed to make the base for this engine as shown on the plans, so i am thinking of sourcing someone that would be able to do it. I can supply material, and pay for the part. I am thinking of trying these people out 
http://www.emachineshop.com/
hey Steve, what did you make your crankshaft out of? im thinking of making it out of drill rod


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 5, 2013)

the main point of building these engines is to build the skills. sometimes you need to make a practice part or 5.
if you want a steam engine buy a kit there are several for under $150 pre machined just assemble.
look at the bottom of my getting started in model engineering thread.
Tin


----------



## Rivergypsy (Apr 5, 2013)

You'll be fine, Mitch. Just take it one step at a time. If you have a think through the different operations, and write them down, each time thinking how you'll hold it for the next op. Personally I'd block it up into a rectangle of .375x.406 but deeper than the finished part, so you have something to hold on to. Then hold on to the base of that, and nip around the uprights (very, very gently) before putting the .025 holes in. Then work from each side and get the side holes in, before slicing it off of the bar with a slitting saw. 

Easier said then done, but just break it down into stages, and be very gentle with it


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 5, 2013)

ok, I see your points. I do need to work on my skill, ill take this part slowly and think out every step before I do that step of the part. I see what you mean of leaving the part on a oversize of stock,because yesterday when I tried to make the base I got it roughed out. I had the correct thickness, width and length but accidently tightened the vice to much and crushed the part 
Ill go look at the drawings study them, then write down on post it notes of the operations that I will have todo. I cant wait to see the #80 drill that i ordered along with a #67, #71, #75, #76


----------



## Rivergypsy (Apr 5, 2013)

With those drills, high spindle speed, tiny pecks & a good quality coolant/cutting oil - you've got small toys there


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 5, 2013)

Mitchg07261995 said:


> I think i made the disk from brass and pressed spring wire rods into the disk.


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 5, 2013)

is the one in your pic that is not completed, the same one i am building or is it the one above it?
i like your idea Steve for the crankshaft, i think that is what i will do


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 5, 2013)

The two outside engines are full size. The top center is half size. The bottom center is 1/4 size. You are building the bottom center, quarter size engine.

The one on the dime.







I have also built a double size single cylinder and double size with double cylinder.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 5, 2013)

Mitch  IMHO set the tiny one aside build the full size version then go back to the tiny one later. tiny engines require greater precision and better fir and finish. 
Tin


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow Steve that really is tiny! I cant wait to have this engine completed


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 6, 2013)

Steve, have you got any tips for drilling these tiny holes in the base and various other parts?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mitchg07261995 said:


> Steve, have you got any tips for drilling these tiny holes in the base and various other parts?




The obvious ones are to drill with light pressure. It takes forever to drill tiny holes. Lube like crazy. Buy top quality bits. Spin the drill as fast as you possibly can.


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 6, 2013)

stevehuckss396 said:


> The obvious ones are to drill with light pressure. It takes forever to drill tiny holes. Lube like crazy. Buy top quality bits. Spin the drill as fast as you possibly can.



thanks a bunch steve! I will keep that in mind when i get my bits


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 8, 2013)

I ordered a .032 endmill from ebay and sent a seller a message to see if he would combine shipping on a 0-80 tap, micro boring bar with a minimum bore of .032 and a 1/8 carbide endmill


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 8, 2013)

i dont think ill do any more work on this engine till my drill bits, endmills, and boring bar comes in the mail. Here look how tiny this baby is! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321098028043?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
for now i am going to focus on my stirling engine


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 10, 2013)

well most of my tool's arrived today, Im just waiting on a few drill bits
heres what I got 
micro boring bar with a minimum size whole of .032








#80 drills, one is bent 




1/8'' carbide 2 flute end mill and 0-80 tap









0-80 screws with fillister heads




Boring bar with .032 solid carbide 2 flute endmill





Parts that are done, and almost complete


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 10, 2013)

hey steve, do you have a spare 000-120 screw? I am having trouble finding just one and dont want to buy in large quantaties. Also where did you find your 000-120 tap? for the cylinder? Do you think it would be possible to just enlarge the 000-120 whole a few thou to accept a 00-90 screw which my local hobby store carries along with 00-90 taps. Thanks Mitch


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 10, 2013)

I dont know if a 00-90 would work. Got my screws and tap at McMaster-Carr. I think i do have a screw out in the garage. Would have to check.


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 10, 2013)

that would be great steve, how much would you want for a 000-120 if you have one in your garage? Ill check with mcmaster-carr for the tap


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 10, 2013)

You can have it just pay the shipping. What does it cost to send a letter these days, 50 cents?


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 10, 2013)

sounds about right lol
i can have the .50$ in the mail in a couple minutes. Could you message me with your address?


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 15, 2013)

ok, im ready to start machining the base today in school, ill be in my class in about half an hour. I wont be able to do alot of work this week because im getting wensday and thursday off because of a skills competition
Mitch


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 15, 2013)

I forgot to get back to you!

I do have 3 more screws .093 long


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thats fine Steve  I just sent you a message regarding the screws, I am ready to make the base, i have tried 2 times today and will try again tomorrow. I was worried that our drill collets would not hold the tiny #80 drills that I have, but I checked it today and they fit nice and snug


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 15, 2013)

will this tap work for the 000-120? I cant spend $50 for a tap at this time because I am saving for a concert in september with the bands Anthrax, Iron Maiden, and Megadeth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/J-I-Morris-...119?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8056c037


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 15, 2013)

Tomorrow I will drop 2 screws and a tap in the mail.   Deep breaths!!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 15, 2013)

Mail the tap back to me if you don't break it and we'll call it even.


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow thank you so much Steve! I will mail back when finished with the tap, I will do everything not to brake it


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wait till you see it.


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 15, 2013)

i cant wait


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 15, 2013)

what # drill do i use for the 000-120 tap?


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Apr 15, 2013)

#71







Custompart.net free chert, they offer free download so here it is.

And the metric:






Who knew there were so many metric taps?


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 15, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> #71
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a bunch jwcnc1911! I looked at my tool king reciept and it looks like i ordered 2 #71 drill bits, they should be here this week


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 16, 2013)

no work made today on my engines, spent the whole day tramming milling machine heads, cleaning and cutting 32 pieces of alum for the Skills competition that is taking place tomorrow through friday


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 19, 2013)

hey steve! i got the screws and the 000-120 tap today, thanks a bunch! i probably will make the cylinder on monday and tuesday 
man this thing is tiny!


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 23, 2013)

well... im still waiting for my other drill bits to arrive from tool king. One of them is a #71 that I need so that I can make the cylinder, tap the 000-120 hole and get Steve his tool back to him
They were supposed to show up 7 days ago...


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 23, 2013)

If I had known I could have sent the drill with the other stuff.


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 23, 2013)

that is fine Steve, I contacted tool king and they are working to get this sorted out


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Apr 25, 2013)

I've never heard of tool king but I've always had excellent luck on quick orders from enco.


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 26, 2013)

they have a store in my town, Im thinking of asking them for my money back


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 28, 2013)

Steve: Ill have the tap in the mail by wensday, im gonna ask tool king for a refund because I never got the drills that I ordered, minus the #80 drills


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 28, 2013)

No hurry!  I have one if I need one. Get done and then send it when you know you won't need it. Maybe make a spare cylinder and thread it before you send it back.

I cant remember where I got the 61-80 set from. I think it was KBC tool.


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 28, 2013)

stevehuckss396 said:


> No hurry!  I have one if I need one. Get done and then send it when you know you won't need it. Maybe make a spare cylinder and thread it before you send it back.
> 
> I cant remember where I got the 61-80 set from. I think it was KBC tool.



thats alright Steve


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok Steve, I got it sorted out with tool king and they are sending me a full refund for the drill bits that I ordered and never got... Ill have your tap in the mail this week, probably tomorrow
I would have just waited for the tools, but my teacher said that that next week is probably going to be our last week working on the machines and the rest of the year will be spent in our computer lab. Since I will be missing most of next week due to getting all four of my wisdom teeth pulled out, in all reality this is probably going to be the last week for me this school year to make a couple more parts.


----------

